# Thorne Adventure Tandem front brake.



## Paulus (11 Jun 2021)

I am looking at a tandem as described above. I have noticed that the front V brake is behind the front fork. Is this normal and does it have any advantage/disadvantage over the front brake in the normal position?

https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/7l0AAOSwK3tgrUy~/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## Rocky (11 Jun 2021)

I have this set up on my Thorn Nomad Mk2. I'm not sure of the advantages/disadvantages other than to say, it has never caused any problems and works fine. I've ridden it fully loaded, unloaded and in-between. I'm guessing the main issue is the aesthetics of it.


----------



## Ian H (11 Jun 2021)

That massive crown means there's room, so why not? The other question is what advantage does that massive crown give.


----------



## mistyoptic (11 Jun 2021)

Maybe because, under heavy braking, you’re pushing the brake mech towards the fork rather than pulling it away? Is that mechanically more robust given the extra load of a tandem?

discs on ours so can’t compare


----------



## Sharky (11 Jun 2021)

Some discussions about Thorne brakes here
http://thorncyclesforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=12190.0


----------



## Paulus (12 Jun 2021)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

